# This year's holiday party menu



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Okay peoples....here is this years' holiday menu scheduled for December 1st. This will be my 15th year. I have my work cut out for me:

On The Table
[h1]*Poached Lake Salmon Served Chilled with Condiments*[/h1][h3]Fresh Oysters Mignonette[/h3]
*Wood Grilled Lamb Lollipops *

*Grilled Tenderloin of Beef with Small Rolls and Condiments*

* Jumbo Shrimp with Seafood Cocktail Sauce*

*Bloody Caesar Oyster Shooters*

*Salmon Mousse with Dijon Tarragon Crème Fraische*

*Armagnac Pate (chicken liver)*

*Ballotine of Duck with Plum Sauce*

*Elk Salami and Summer Sausage with Selected Cheeses*

*Prosciutto Wrapped Asparagus Spear with Lime and Black Pepper*

*Passed*

*Maryland Crabcakes with Zesty Remoulade*

* Jalapeno Cheddar Potato Puffs*

*Greek Aveglo Chicken Souvlaki*

*Ahi Tuna Gourges *

*Grilled Cajun Lobster Bites *

*California Crepes (Crab and Avocado)*

*Fried Falafel *

*Croque Monsieur*

*Smoked Trout with Caviar Cream in a Toasted Bread Box*

*Mushroom Duxelle in a Toasted Bread Box*

*Panko Fried Scallop Bites*

*Lebanese Dolmades (beef and rice) *

*Fresh Oriental Vegetables in Rice Paper Rolls*

*Dessert Table*

*Chocolate Covered Éclairs *

*Carolyn's Famous Lebkuchen*

*Chocolate Dipped Strawberries*

*Cappuccino Cheesecake Bars*

*Chocolate Bourbon Cake with Chambord Ganache*

*Profiteroles with Lemon Curd*

*Peach Mascarpone Tart *


----------



## smork (Aug 27, 2012)

that there is a sweet looking menu.   id have to find me a "rich single" woman to be able to hit an event like that from the front.


----------



## catererbrisbane (Nov 7, 2012)

That looks like a great menu mate.if you make everything from scratch then I agree, you have got your work cut out for you.  Good luck!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice menu, nice balances.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I have my hunters this week  (deer hunting season started yesterday) Next week is the big turkey day followed by the decorating committee luncheon on Monday then the party at the end of the week.  Honestly this is the largest party I do each year and to me it is easy peasy.

Everybody else thinks this is amazing.....not so much for me, as I have been doing this for so long it is STOP  (standard operating procedure)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thanks for sharing your menu again this year Ross......looks great


----------



## valenciajay (Oct 29, 2012)

looks fantastic and made me hungry


----------

